# Most Wanted game "lags" every half a second-2 seconds."



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

I've obtained Most Wanted and when I play it on 800x resolution with all things maxed out, it lags every 1-3 seconds, quite like freezes in game, in free mode and racing. Also don't tell me my system doesn't support this game as I can run Crysis Warhead on all medium quality except shadows and Most Wanted was made in 2005-2006

I'm running this game on PC and I want to fix this freezing, it helps a little by by reducing the graphic quality of the game but the problem still persists.

I've checked and done this: http://www.tweakguides.com/NFSMW_7.html

About cache, when I type the location in the search bar or rather copy it, it won't show any results. Should I reinstall the game? :4-dontkno

My system:

2GB Ram
2.20GHZ
Intel Core Duo(2)
200GB Hard drive space
Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS

My graphic and sounds cards are up to date. My DirectX version is 10.

What do I do? :sigh:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi OverDoseD

I find that this game has some problems running under Vista. It runs poorly on my GTX280.
From what ive noticed when AA is enabled the problem is alot worse. So make sure AA is disabled.
Also try running the game in compatibility mode from the desktop shortcut.


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

tell me bro how much fps you get(let aside its lagging)?


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know what FPS I get but it runs perfectly on all high graphics maxed out when it doesn't lag, it just freezes every second and it's really annoying. This game should run perfectly on my computer as it's an old game and I bought my PC 7 months ago.

How do I disable AA?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

AA or Anti-Aliasing should be found under the games advanced options. When you press Either 1 or 2 a new option menu will open up in the video settings.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

did you apply the latest patch for most wanted? it's patch 1.3, it'll fix some issues with the game.
to see what is the game version, it'll show when the game starts (when the game prompts you to press ENTER) it's located on the upper right (it should say : 1.0 or 1.2 etc...)

download patch 1.3 from here : NFS Most Wanted Patch 1.3

if you want to see how many FPS you get while playing games, you can use Fraps, download it from here :
Fraps
it's a trial version, it doesn't expire but you can only record videos for 1 min
just use it to calculate the FPS


----------

